

Startup Quote: John Doerr, Partner, KPCB - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9321949381/your-biggest-challenge-will-be-building-a-great

======
raychancc
Your biggest challenge will be building a great team.

\- John Doerr

<http://startupquote.com/post/9321949381/>

